# Boot\BCD error reading boot configuration data when starting from cold boot



## Rads1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Computer: Dell Inspiron 1525, 320 GB HD with about 2 GB of free space left, 4 MB memory, running Vista Home Premium 32-Bit, SP1, updates current. Just lately, booting from off, Windows will not load, but instead gives me a \Boot\BCD error (0xc00000f)--an error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data. I have repaired this error with my Dell-supplied OS disc repeatedly, and each time I turn off the computer it has the same error at startup. I have read that I may have to rebuild the BCD, but I don't know how to do that. Before I check with Dell, who I suspect will just tell me to reload Windows, I need to know how approach fixing my boot configuration data. The computer has had no new software installations, just routine Windows and Trend Micro Internet Security updates, I checked the disc for errors, and a few files were missing or incorrect, and defragmentation has also been performed routinely. Dell PC checkup finds no issues. How should I proceed?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Try this hard drive diagnostic procedure: http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bootable-hard-drive-diagnostics.html

Repeated errors on a hard drive usually indicate an impending failure. I'd backup your stuff as soon as possible.


----------



## Rads1 (Aug 9, 2009)

My HD is working OK. I do see that my Trend Micro virus program has something listed that it found called CRYP_MANGLED, which has no description, with a heading "success ignored," I suppose meaning that it can't be removed. They don't even know if it's actually a virus! I also spoke to somebody at Dell, and they refused to help me, referring me instead to their Dell-on-Call pay service, and suggesting, of course, that I just reload the computer. Maybe I should? Do you think a virus could be causing this problem all of a sudden?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi this is about cryp_mangled http://threatinfo.trendmicro.com/vinfo/virusencyclo/default5.asp?vname=CRYP_MANGLED


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Here is a Microsoft article for rebuilding the BCD store using bootrec.exe tool

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927391

If the HDD has passed all diagnostics it may be time instead of repairing just 

format the drive and do the reinstall.


----------



## Rads1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the support article. I had looked up that same article earlier and tried to follow the instructions, but discovered after clicking "repair your computer," unlike what it says in the article, I did not get any option listed for an operating system to repair, nor did I get any choice of System Recovery Options (e.g., command prompt). Instead, the Windows install disc just at this point went right to reparing the system, and then Windows opened. Any ideas on how to get to command prompt from the disc, since mine doesn't seem to do what the directions say is supposed to happen? I guess I'll just leave the computer on permanently, with the restore disc in the CD drive, in the meantime...


----------

